# How to teach catch in mid air



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet told me many years ago NEVER to teach a golden (among other breeds) to catch anything in mid-air. He said the constant impact on their back legs and hip joints can cause at best arthritis and at worst severe structural damage later on in their life. 
Maybe Miss Scarlett knows what's best for her after all!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't like my dogs leaping up to catch stuff, but they'll catch things I toss to them.

Start with something light and visible. Cheeseballs (the human snack) work well. Have the dog sit facing you. Take the cheese ball in your hand and motion like you're revving up for an underhand toss. I like to say, "ready.... steady..." and then when I see them tracking the item (you'll see the head bob up and down as they follow it) I'll gently lob it out and say "catch". That'll get them used to the idea. At first, items bounce off the head. When they get to the point that they're trying to catch it, I'll not let them get it if they miss and it lands on the floor. Ups the motivation to catch it if that's the only way they get it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*I*

I teach all mine to catch treats while in a free stack. Like Flying Quizini, I use cheese - hard treats will bounce off the teeth, or head or whatever - cheese "sticks" and is easier to catch. My method is essentially the same as FQ!'s. Tommy is free stacking nicely and catching well already! It's a great thing for dogs in the show ring to be able to do. Keeps them animated, and busy ihaving fun in a long class that can otherwise get boring.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I wont alllow her human junk food. Only humna food she had in quanity was boiled chicken. good point the under handed toss. I dont want her jumping actually she cant.. shes got FHO'ed hips. He got steps so she could get herself on the bed. Sorry OT: thanks for the underhanded toss idea and the words

Brandon


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Having had dogs with orthopedic problems (inherited from previous owners), all vets have said "do not allow mid-air leaping" or slamming on the brakes. If you mean catching items that are thrown to her, food is the best motivator for a game of cath it!


----------

